# "Shocking" New Light Discovery!



## nethiker (Sep 24, 2005)

I noticed some new flashlights on display at the register of my local gas station. They looked pretty cheap, but hey, I did what any good flashaholic would do and picked it up to give it a try. Boy was I surprised and a little embaressed as the little bugger shocked me. :huh: I looked around to see if anyone noticed and quietly put it back. I think I'm going to have to go back and get one to add to my collection. It was really pretty funny. If anyone else is interested, I found the same ones for sale on ebay HERE.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2005)

:devil:


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 26, 2005)

Ahh, just another one of those novelity "shocking" devices.

"Shocking Pens" used to be popular; I had a friend who pulled the "shock pen" trick on me once. My school was quick to ban them along with the "shock lighters"; regarding them as leathal weapons.

Still, the day after I had the shock pen trick pulled on me, I retaliated with a modified disposable camera that had two little prongs sticking out the side connected to the capicator. :naughty: 

"Dang, that thing's way better than my shock pen!"


----------



## jtice (Sep 26, 2005)

lol,,,, was it in that display case?
With the word SHOCK on it? :laughing:


----------



## Icarus (Sep 26, 2005)

Great Christmas present :santa: :devil: and cheap too


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 26, 2005)

My father bought me a Shock lighter when he was on vacation.

Lets say i was SHOCKED when i tryed my new lighter.
Damn those things bite hard,it is powered by a 1.5 V AAA battery.I am thinking about putting a AAA sized Li-ion in there 4.2V.Hehe might be fun to try.
But i will need a guinee pig for that.


It sure is fun to let your friend try your new lighter 


I think im gonna buy my father that Flashlite for payback.
He too is a true Flashaholic.
:tsk:

Benny


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't mean to be a party pooper, but please keep in mind that those things can get you sued these days, especially if you give it to someone with a heart problem or pacemaker.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 26, 2005)

That is true,

Thats why i stick to the warning on the package.
Says no one under 12 years and over 50 should use it.

What is that all about,people are suing eachother for no reason these days.

Luckyli i live in Norway,people here dont know hat that is YET


Benny


----------



## nethiker (Sep 26, 2005)

jtice said:


> lol,,,, was it in that display case?
> With the word SHOCK on it? :laughing:





Why since you asked...YES. Just like that.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 27, 2005)

This reminds me of a some thing that my friend brought into ceramics class one day.

There is a center hub with 4 handles extending out. There is a light that turns from red to green I think. Each person grabs a handle and as soon as the light turns green, everybody must press the button. The last person to touch it gets shocked. Or is you press it early you get shocked. It's quite fun to play with unsuspecting people in the class.:naughty:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 27, 2005)

Hah. I remeber the time this guy I know was drunk and his buddys stopped at a gas station to pick up more alcohol. He sees a cell phone on the counter and picks it up and follows a girl outside that was just at the counter. He thought she left her phone. Well she took off before he got to her car so he held onto the phone. Then he got in the car and all his buddys turned around to look at him after he pressed a button and screamed from the shock! hahahaha He thought the demo cell phone shockers they were selling was a real phone. I wonder what he did with that thing. It makes a clicking type noise, I wonder what technology it uses to make the voltage.. Hmmm.

EDIT: wow, that ebay store has about everything you could imagine made into a shocking device. Imagine a friend staying over and you replace the stapler, remote, tapemeasure, mouse, etc in the house. After the 2nd or 3rd time he got shocked, he would start getting really paranoid about everything he touched in the house! lol!


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 27, 2005)

IsaacHayes said:


> It makes a clicking type noise, I wonder what technology it uses to make the voltage.. Hmmm.



When the shock pens were banned in my city, they had pictures of one in the newspaper. There's an AAA battery in the pen connected to what looks like a large coil and probably some sort of circuit to generate pulses to the coil. The shock pens I've seen buzz at maybe 50hz when activated

I've also taken a shock lighter apart and to pulse the coil, they seem to have used a mini version of my relay trick. I think it's called a multivibtator.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2005)

When I was in Jr. High school, me and a friend built a "zap box", consisting of a battery a N.O. momentary switch, and a transformer. This was housed in a metal box with a flower on the lid; the lid and box were insulated from one another, and some transparent tape was stragically placed so the user would not become zapped. The transformer secondary (actually, the primary, because it was a 110VAC to 6.3VAC filament transformer) was connected to the lid and the box. The user would hand the box to the unsuspecting victim, and then press & release the button. 
Enough said.


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 27, 2005)

Fun with HV! :naughty: Anybody remember the Ford Model T coils with the interrupter on the end of the box? I also had a 14KV, 35mA neon sign transformer that a couple bent coat hangers turned into a bitchin Jacob's Ladder. The arc would strike at ~3/4" and go out at ~4". I'm sure it did wonders for AM radio reception in the neighborhood! The old hand-wired TVs and radios had HV electrolytic capacitors that you could solder a ~#12 copper wire to and bend it to run parallel to the aluminum can. You could charge them with a full wave bridge off 110V and set them....... Nevermind! :green:

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Sep 27, 2005)

Larry,

It is amazing all the crap you survived and that you actually remember!!

Bill


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 27, 2005)

Larry, .... and play catch with a friend!! LOL!!! I haven't tried, but always wanted to.


----------



## Robt (Sep 28, 2005)

I myself also went to a gas station and had the same experience with a flashlight, finding out that it was a novelty "shocking " device with a capacitor inside. Nothing new to me..I once had a book that was labeled Rated "X" and when my friends went to opened it, they got electric shocks up their arm and laffed themselves silly.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> ...I also had a 14KV, 35mA neon sign transformer that a couple bent coat hangers turned into a bitchin Jacob's Ladder. The arc would strike at ~3/4" and go out at ~4"...


I made Jacob's ladders from 10KV furnace ignition transformers - the transformer itself and a couple of stragically bent wire clothes hangers.




tvodrd said:


> ...The old hand-wired TVs and radios had HV electrolytic capacitors that you could solder a ~#12 copper wire to and bend it to run parallel to the aluminum can. You could charge them with a full wave bridge off 110V and set them...


Back around 1980 or thereabouts, I had an electrolytic capacitor (or "capacitator" as some people call them) that was rated something like 55,000mcd at 150 or so volts - I'd charge that sucker up and go around blowing doorknobs off doors and performing similar mischief. 
Large flash and a *VERY* loud "CRACK!!!" as it was discharged. 
It was a little smaller in diameter than a pop can and approximately as tall as one, so it wasn't pocketable and not easy to hide or conceal either.

On the subject of lights, I cannibalised the guts of a xenon timing light (the kind that operates from 12 volts DC), greatly increased the size of the capacitor, added a manual trigger circuit, fitted the flashtube at the focus of a long focal length positive lens, and used it like one might use a pulse laser - it would shoot a fairly well collimated beam for miles - you didn't want to be looking down the barrel when that sucker was fired.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 29, 2005)

Ahh, fun with capicators.

Well, I posted this in the modder's work area thread and I migh as well put it here as well. (Look closly at the spot I circled and marked "What the, no comment") Enlarge the picture to full size if you want

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/yuandrew/CPF/workroom1.jpg

Visitors get curious all the time.

(I might have to recharge it again though.)


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 14, 2005)

I got one of those lights from the LA County fair this year. I am careful who I use it on and the LED is not that bad either. I do have a friend with a pacemaker, I guarantee he will never see this light. 

Recently I showed it to a computer tech friend of mine while another mutual friend was with me. He tried to turn it on, got shocked, then threw the light about a foot up in the air.   

He then said you do not understand, there is a short in the light that I can probably fix for you.
At that point we had to tell him we got him, it is a shocking light. :hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:

That one incident was worth the $3 I spent on the light.

Take Care,
mtbkndad


----------



## Mags (Oct 15, 2005)

They have these in the form of juicy fruit gum packs..... one little silver stick sticking out of the pretty realistic box... u pull it, and get shocked. I still remember the rage these caused a few months ago.


----------

